# Sparking Machete!



## monty1269 (Sep 11, 2008)

Where's the action shot?! Lol.


----------



## Bobo_ (Sep 23, 2014)

haha i'll get that to you later


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Genius! Good thinking!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I confess I thought this said sparkling machete - and was so horrified I had to click. Pleasantly surprised - very cool idea!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Love this idea, I am going to try and make one for my son's costume. He wants sparking slider gear, but I am runnin ot of time!


----------



## Bobo_ (Sep 23, 2014)

Another thing you can do is look up "tail devil" and its meant for a skateboard but you can essentially put it on anything.


----------

